# La gran renuncia gasolinosa



## HaCHa (28 Feb 2022)

Hoy en mi curro cobramos la primera nómina actualizada al IPC. Nos han subido los sueldos un 2% y, para celebrarlo, se han planteado tres dimisiones.

No es gente que se marche porque patata, ni tampoco son empleados que realmente se quieran marchar sino peña que, al precio que se ha puesto la gasolina, ya se levanta doscientos pavos menos que en septiembre. Y las cifras así no les salen. Han planteado el problema a la dirección y la dirección les ha dicho que no puede hacer una mierda, así que han pasado a negociar su despido.

Y ahora lo gordo es que en esta ciudad gente con su perfil me da que no habrá mucha dispuesta a currar por poco más del SMI.
Se lo he trasladado a un pez gordo gordaco y me ha soltado esto: "pronto habrá muchos modelos de negocio y estilos de vida que se volverán completamente inviables, así que nos tenemos que ir acostumbrando a estas cosas, sin más".

Os traigo el guano leproso, burbujos.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (28 Feb 2022)

Yo estoy pendiente de renegociar mi sueldo por un ascenso en mayo. En la próxima reunión le voy a tener que pedir que adelante eso y le voy a pedir un 30% más de lo que habría pedido hace dos o meses. No me salen las cuentas.


----------



## auricooro (28 Feb 2022)

No puedes vivir a 100kms del curro y pretender ir y volver todos los días.


----------



## HaCHa (28 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> No puedes vivir a 100kms del curro y pretender ir y volver todos los días.



Tonces sobran minoyes de chalés, casitas de pueblo, empleados, SUVebordillos y sueños.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (28 Feb 2022)

Cobrando el Paro o alguna otra paguita, lo lógico es que la peña no quiera trabajar, enpudiendo estar en su casa viendo Netflix.


----------



## auricooro (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tonces sobran minoyes de chalés, casitas de pueblo, empleados, SUVebordillos y sueños.



Pues que se pillen una motillo que chupa menos que el coche.


----------



## HaCHa (28 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Pues que se pillen una motillo que chupa menos que el coche.



Claro, y cien kilómetros al día arriba y abajo con dos larvas y la parienta, los cuatro en motillo. Al más puro estilo tailandés.


----------



## Murray's (28 Feb 2022)

El que pueda que negocie o lo intente, una subida del 2% en un escenario inflacionista del 6 o 7% ( media del Gobierno, que será más), teniendo en cuenta que ese margen tributa lo cual quizás hasta cobres en neto menos de 2021 y como está la gasolina estes incluso pagando por ir a trabajar.


----------



## LuigiDS (28 Feb 2022)

Mal futuro para los polígonos en medio de la nada con salarios mileuristas. En breve preveo problemas para encontrar trabajadores.


----------



## ransomraff (28 Feb 2022)

Algo (bastante) de razón va a tener el jefe ese, el sistema es insostenible ahora mismo.

La unica forma de hacer más de 100km al día para ir a trabajar es tener un buen trabajo que te permita vivir en una casa donde recargar por tus medios un coche electrico. Y esto es mucho dinero.
El trabajador normal, no puede mantener ese ritmo.

Pero no solo lo van a sufrir los trabajadores, tambien las empresas, que o se instalan junto a los trabajadores o no van a encontrar candidatos, ya sé de alguna que lo sufre, y no solo por el precio del combustible, por el tiempo en ir y volver, ahora con el sobrecoste, mucho más.

En portugal con los peajes ha habido empresas que se han trasladado a poligonos cerca de las grandes ciudades, abandonando localizaciones más alejadas por el dineral que se dejaban en los eco-guays-inclusivos peajes. O gran ciudad o desierto.


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claro, y cien kilómetros al día arriba y abajo con dos larvas y la parienta, los cuatro en motillo. Al más puro estilo tailandés.



El estilo tailandes es lo que viene, tu mismo lo estas diciendo.

El problema es que los pacos y charos son muy señorito-pequeñoburgueses y les va a costar mucho acostumbrarse.


----------



## usuario baneado (28 Feb 2022)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Mal futuro para los polígonos en medio de la nada con salarios mileuristas. En breve preveo problemas para encontrar trabajadores.



Como que no veo currelas en patinete por comarcal....


----------



## poppom (28 Feb 2022)

ejjjque el teletrabajo
se van a poner los pisos no periféricos por las nubes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Feb 2022)

Patinete eléctrico MANDA


----------



## HaCHa (28 Feb 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Como que no veo currelas en patinete por comarcal....



Se viene una (de)generación de patinetes eléstricos que van a ser como amotillos thai, pero en sostenible.

No escoña, los vi hará dos findes en otro país que nos lleva años de ventaja: son como el doble de anchos que un Chomi desos, con amortiguadores y una autonomía del doble y zumban un poquillo más. Ideales para ir del chalé al tajo en una hora de carril bicio.

Lo despatarrante de toda la reforma esa es que ya hay zonas en mi ciudad por las que el tráfico del carril bicio se está volviendo tan denso que... habrá que hacer obra y ampliarlos. 

¿Os acordáis de estas imágenes del maoísmo?







Pues van derechitas a reconfigurar media Carcelona.


----------



## latumbadehuma (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y ahora lo gordo es que en esta ciudad gente con su perfil me da que no habrá mucha dispuesta a currar por poco más del SMI.




Claro.. es que si hoy el SMI está a 1000 pavos, y pretenden que ganes 1200€ por irte a 40km... pues te sale mucho más a renta ganar 1000 pavos al lado de tu casa.

es que el SMI hace mucho daño no sólo a los que ganan poco, sino que hace no rentable trabajos con una franja un poco superior.


----------



## HaCHa (28 Feb 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> es que el SMI hace mucho daño no sólo a los que ganan poco, sino que hace no rentable trabajos con una franja un poco superior.



Claro, hostia, la culpa de todo la tiene el SMI, que está demasiado alto, volvamos a pagar a la peña con boles de arroz, como en la posguerra.


----------



## Murray's (28 Feb 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Algo (bastante) de razón va a tener el jefe ese, el sistema es insostenible ahora mismo.
> 
> La unica forma de hacer más de 100km al día para ir a trabajar es tener un buen trabajo que te permita vivir en una casa donde recargar por tus medios un coche electrico. Y esto es mucho dinero.
> El trabajador normal, no puede mantener ese ritmo.
> ...




Opino igual. Ese fenómeno lo vamos a ver aqui , las ciudades volverán a recuperar la industria deslocalizada en los 70 y 80 al extraradio o muy a las afueras. De hecho, ya se más de una fabrica que estudiaba moverse de nucleo urbano hacia las afueras y ya ni se lo plantea. Además hoy dia todo se mueve por logística con el tema reparto cuanto más cerca estés de un gran nucleo población o en el mismo nucleo más sostenible y eficiente.


----------



## Murray's (28 Feb 2022)

Eso también. Y de ahi viene que no alcance luego para pagar los empleados. Tanto mando intermedio, jefecillo, encorbatado que solo hace pasearse jode a los trabajadores, por eso esas empresas pagan miserias y cuencos, porque en su estructura hay mucho mando inproductivo.


----------



## latumbadehuma (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claro, hostia, la culpa de todo la tiene el SMI, que está demasiado alto, volvamos a pagar a la peña con boles de arroz, como en la posguerra.



no... el problema está en ganar 1000€ para un trabajo no cualificado, y ganar 1200 en uno que sí lo es.

a lo mejor en esos trabajos se debería de ganar más.


----------



## HaCHa (28 Feb 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> no... el problema está en ganar 1000€ para un trabajo no cualificado, y ganar 1200 en uno que sí lo es.
> a lo mejor en esos trabajos se debería de ganar más.



La cosa es que la mano de obra cualificada a veces no rinde mucho más en cifras que la que no lo está.
Que nos han vendido lo de que hay que estudiar para ser alguien en la vida y luego resulta que el más matao a veces es el más imprescindible.

Aparte, es que un curro que no te da para comer... nadie lo hará.
Por lo que resulta perfectamente comprensible que un barrendero cobre mil y un telefonista mil doscientos. El segundo curra sentao.


----------



## HaCHa (28 Feb 2022)

Sí, pero es que todo se montó y pensó sobre el precepto de que conducir era barato.
Ahora ya no y habrá que reorganizar muchas cosas.

En mi curro ya he propuesto que la empresa ponga un par de buses que conecten el centro con los pueblos dormitorio de alrededor. Y lostán studiando.
Lo que no podemos plantearnos es bajar el SMI o subir todos los sueldos superiores porque la gasofa. Eso no va a colar.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Feb 2022)

En mi curro ya no les salen las cuentas a los de más abajo, y los de enmedio cobran como los de más abajo. 
Y eso que el psoe y podemos había subido los sueldos .

Ir a trabajar a 50 kilómetros de casa por el smi es cobrar menos de 500 euros al mes si descuentas todo lo que el coche conlleva de gastos
Es mejor quedarte en casa y cobrar el subsidio mínimo vital
Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Feb 2022)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Mal futuro para los polígonos en medio de la nada con salarios mileuristas. En breve preveo problemas para encontrar trabajadores.



Claro

Porque eso de que la Confederación de Empresario y el ayuntamiento pongan unos cuantos buses ni cotiza

Aquí todo se hace igual

Yo me largo de mi trabajo y voy a montar mi propia empresa porque con la subida de precios es como si cobrara un tercio menos que el año pasado.

Y cuando he mencionado lo de poner líneas de buses para los trabajadores del polígono me han mirado como si hablara en chino

Y eso que yo vivo a 15 minutos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Feb 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Claro
> 
> Porque eso de que la Confederación de Empresario y el ayuntamiento pongan unos cuantos buses ni cotiza
> 
> ...



En mi empresa lo de los autobuses no se podría hacer, cada uno viene de un sitio.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Murray's (28 Feb 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> no... el problema está en ganar 1000€ para un trabajo no cualificado, y ganar 1200 en uno que sí lo es.
> 
> a lo mejor en esos trabajos se debería de ganar más.




El problema es que sino pagas al no cualificado al menos 1000 pavos al final no encuentran trabajadores y aún asi hay dificultades para encontrar gente a 1000 pavos al mes. Y al cualificado no puedes subir porque tampoco se puede. Por eso la inmensa mayoría se españoles independientemente de su profesión están en la horquilla de los 1100 a 1800netos mes y de ahi noo se mueven. Da igual un peon de fabrica que currito de mercadona, ingeniero, enfermero, celador o profesor de la egb. Todos están en un rango de salario similar .

En España salvo algunos funcis del estado, policia y politicos, poca gente cobra más de 2200 o 3000€ mes,'y no digamos 4000€ mes, sin embargo esos sueldos son muy alcanzables para la mayoria de Alemanes, Suizos, franceses, Belgas...teniendo una carestia de la vida y cesta de la compra igual que aquí.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (28 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> No puedes vivir a 100kms del curro y pretender ir y volver todos los días.



No puedes vivir en una economia industrial con infinitas superespecializaciones y pretender vivir cerca del trabajo...


----------



## Lubinillo (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> "pronto habrá muchos modelos de negocio y estilos de vida que se volverán completamente inviables, así que nos tenemos que ir acostumbrando a estas cosas, sin más"



Esos estilos de vida completamente inviables también lo eran antes, lo que ha pasado es que nos han mantenido ciegos


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hoy en mi curro cobramos la primera nómina actualizada al IPC. Nos han subido los sueldos un 2% y, para celebrarlo, se han planteado tres dimisiones.
> 
> No es gente que se marche porque patata, ni tampoco son empleados que realmente se quieran marchar sino peña que, al precio que se ha puesto la gasolina, ya se levanta doscientos pavos menos que en septiembre. Y las cifras así no les salen. Han planteado el problema a la dirección y la dirección les ha dicho que no puede hacer una mierda, así que han pasado a negociar su despido.
> 
> ...



Yo, cuando el gasoil estaba entre 0,96 y 1,05, tuve un trabajo a 50 kms de casa y lo termine dejando Era buen trabajo pero al final tenia que hacer 100 kms diarios con el consiguiente gasto de gasoil , desgaste de coche que en 4 años tienes que cambiar, tiempo de tu vida que dejas en la carretera y riesgo de accidente que asumes que no merecia la pena.

A estos precios ya es de locos un trabajo al que tengas que ir en coche.


----------



## Choni poligonera (28 Feb 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Algo (bastante) de razón va a tener el jefe ese, el sistema es insostenible ahora mismo.
> 
> La unica forma de hacer más de 100km al día para ir a trabajar es tener un buen trabajo que te permita vivir en una casa donde recargar por tus medios un coche electrico. Y esto es mucho dinero.
> El trabajador normal, no puede mantener ese ritmo.
> ...



Se vuelve a las Colonias/fabricats





__





Història – Colonia Güell






gaudicoloniaguell.org


----------



## Arnelio (28 Feb 2022)

110 km me hacia en moto todos los días. Ahora con el teletrabajo tengo que ir un día a la oficina pero ya hay rumores de que quieren que volvamos, haciendo cuentas esta la cosa muy maldita...no me gustaría irme pero la pelea es la pela


----------



## LuigiDS (28 Feb 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Claro
> 
> Porque eso de que la Confederación de Empresario y el ayuntamiento pongan unos cuantos buses ni cotiza
> 
> ...



El problema de los buses es que hay que concienciar al empresario de homologar horarios. Entrar y salir todos a la vez.


----------



## lokeno100 (28 Feb 2022)

Eso me pasó con unas clases de una asignatura de matemáticas de universidad que me llamaron para una hora al día a 40 kms de donde yo vivía y me pagaban 12 euros la hora, le dije al de la página creo que era "clases particulares.com" o didactia que valía más la gasolina que lo que iba a ganar.

saludos.


----------



## AH1N1 (28 Feb 2022)

Tranquilo, cuando te pongas la 4ª se te pasa. Esto es lo que uds han estado defendiendo durante todo este tiempo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Feb 2022)

LuigiDS dijo:


> El problema de los buses es que hay que concienciar al empresario de homologar horarios. Entrar y salir todos a la vez.



Eso en la mayoría de los sectores es imposible, solo lo hacen los que trabajan para la administración, porque no tienen objetivos que cumplir

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (28 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo el curro a menos de 15km, tengo que hacer 25km al dia.

Pregunta.

1- ¿Uso coche de segunda mano sin pegatina con buena sablada en zona azul, y obligatoriedad de pillarme un garaje a 90€/mes? (Tiempo de ida 10min)

2- Esfuerzo económico comprando un coche 100% electrico. (Tiempo de ida 10min), podria aparcar en la calle gratis.

3- Voy en bici (mas del 80% del recorrido por carril bici) (tiempo de ida 30 min)

4- Transporte Urbano. (1h y 15 min ida).


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo tengo el curro a menos de 15km, tengo que hacer 25km al dia.
> 
> Pregunta.
> 
> ...



Te ha faltado el transporte del futuro, el patinete eléctrico, todo ventajas.


Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (28 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Te ha faltado el transporte del futuro, el patinete eléctrico, todo ventajas.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Pues no lo había pensado, pero... Es una gran posibilidad


----------



## Jasa (28 Feb 2022)

Cuando habláis de 1000 euros al mes sabéis que son 1600, no? Particularmente pienso que la solución sencilla sería que dichos trabajos el salario estuviese con aportes a la SS reducida.
Al precio de la gasolina esta complicado el vivir lejos y más sin buena comunicación, pero claro, más caro sale el no currar y pagar hipoteca, luz y demás variables


----------



## Murray's (28 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo tengo el curro a menos de 15km, tengo que hacer 25km al dia.
> 
> Pregunta.
> 
> ...




Si ganas más de 1400€ netos mes en 14 pagas, coche te lo puedes permitir. Si ganas menos coche no compensa mejor , transporte público, bici...


----------



## LuigiDS (28 Feb 2022)

Hubo un tiempo donde alguien puso las fábricas junto a las casas de los obreros cuando en este país no había medios de transporte casi, ahora que sobran medios de transporte hay que volverlas a poner porque el precio del transporte hasta las fabricas es prohibitivo para los obreros que trabajan en ellas. Tiene mala solución la cosa.


----------



## samaruc (28 Feb 2022)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Mal futuro para los polígonos en medio de la nada con salarios mileuristas. En breve preveo problemas para encontrar trabajadores.



Volvamos al modelo de las colonias industriales



























Colonias industriales en España


Durante los siglos XIX y XX la industria textil española creó un conjunto de pequeñas unidades urbanísticas ligadas a la fábrica que permitían que los obreros pudieran vivir cerca de su lugar de tr…




urbancidades.wordpress.com













https://www.morella.net/blog/avanza-el-centro-de-desarrollo-y-aceleracion-turistica-fabrica-giner-els-ports/?lang=es


----------



## jus (28 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo tengo el curro a menos de 15km, tengo que hacer 25km al dia.
> 
> Pregunta.
> 
> ...



Una moto.

Una moto de 125 que sea más un mecherillo que otra cosa.

No tienes otra, lo malo que ya sabes lo que son las motos:

Seguro
Mantenimiento (revisiones)
Averías
Impuesto de circulación.
Gasolina

Yo no tenía otra opción macho currando a 22kms: el tpte público me costaría 72 Euros/mes, aunque si pillase el abono anual es menos. Pero claro, te tiras: 1hora mínimo de viaje: transbordos en metros, luego coger tren o bus y luego lanzadera... si cogía bus me comía atascos pero me deja cerca del trabajo, si cojo tren tengo que andar 15 min hasta al trabajo casi.

Osea... una puta odisea!!!

Conclusión? MOTO!!! que pagaría más pero me da calidad de vida, aunque sí peligro, pero lo prefiero.

Ahora teletrabajo y no hay color!!!


----------



## CreepyCoin (28 Feb 2022)

Arnelio dijo:


> 110 km me hacia en moto todos los días. Ahora con el teletrabajo tengo que ir un día a la oficina pero ya hay rumores de que quieren que volvamos, haciendo cuentas esta la cosa muy maldita...no me gustaría irme pero la pelea es la pela



Pues lucha para que el teletrabajo sea algo permanente en tu empresa. Yo lo tuve que hacer con la mía.


----------



## Choni poligonera (28 Feb 2022)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Hubo un tiempo donde alguien puso las fábricas junto a las casas de los obreros cuando en este país no había medios de transporte casi, ahora que sobran medios de transporte hay que volverlas a poner porque el precio del transporte hasta las fabricas es prohibitivo para los obreros que trabajan en ellas. Tiene mala solución la cosa.



Lo dicho, se vuelve a las Colonias fabriles y de recursos locales e inmediatos. 

Se vuelve a ir a pie/burro/caballo/calesa - autobuses/trenes - coches gasoil y electricos para ricos. 

Petroleo para agricultura y camiones.


----------



## samaruc (28 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Pues lucha para que el teletrabajo sea algo permanente en tu empresa. Yo lo tuve que hacer con la mía.



Hay curros en los que el teletrabajo no es una opción













En otros, en cambio, es más pausible


----------



## jus (28 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues no lo había pensado, pero... Es una gran posibilidad



Si vas a hacer casi 25km en ida vuelta (12,5kms de trayecto ida) y teniendo en cuenta que un patinete alcanza máximo 25km/h y además tendrás que comerte semáforos y similares (no podéis circular por aceras), eso implica que vas a tardar más de 30 min MINIMO!!!

A ver, si no te importa eso yo me callo. Te libras de comprar una moto, de pagar impuestos, manenimientos (más caros), itvs, etc, etc. Pero llegas en 15 min echando leches seguramente a tu destino si no antes igual.


----------



## usuario baneado (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Se viene una (de)generación de patinetes eléstricos que van a ser como amotillos thai, pero en sostenible.
> 
> No escoña, los vi hará dos findes en otro país que nos lleva años de ventaja: son como el doble de anchos que un Chomi desos, con amortiguadores y una autonomía del doble y zumban un poquillo más. Ideales para ir del chalé al tajo en una hora de carril bicio.
> 
> ...



Pues no me fio ni de dejar el movil enchufado toda la noche,imagina un patinete. Ya tuvimos un incendio en el edificio de en frente por un patinete.


----------



## sirpask (28 Feb 2022)

jus dijo:


> Si vas a hacer casi 25km en ida vuelta (12,5kms de trayecto ida) y teniendo en cuenta que un patinete alcanza máximo 25km/h y además tendrás que comerte semáforos y similares (no podéis circular por aceras), eso implica que vas a tardar más de 30 min MINIMO!!!
> 
> A ver, si no te importa eso yo me callo. Te libras de comprar una moto, de pagar impuestos, manenimientos (más caros), itvs, etc, etc. Pero llegas en 15 min echando leches seguramente a tu destino si no antes igual.



No me gustan las motos, sin duda seria el transporte con el que menos tardaria, pero las veo muy peligrosas


----------



## Choni poligonera (28 Feb 2022)

Volvemos al 1900 o antes!


----------



## Satori (28 Feb 2022)

jus dijo:


> Una moto.
> 
> Una moto de 125 que sea más un mecherillo que otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Pues yo tambien curro a unos 12 km de casa y cuando hace buen tiempo y me apetece, pillo la bici electrica y de paso hago ejercicio. Eso si, tengo carril bici casi continuo<


----------



## The Hellion (28 Feb 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Algo (bastante) de razón va a tener el jefe ese, el sistema es insostenible ahora mismo.
> 
> La unica forma de hacer más de 100km al día para ir a trabajar es tener un buen trabajo que te permita vivir en una casa donde recargar por tus medios un coche electrico. Y esto es mucho dinero.
> El trabajador normal, no puede mantener ese ritmo.
> ...



Lo que había que empezar por hacer, por dar ejemplo, era colgar a la niña Greta de una pica, a la entrada de una ciudad. 

Y a la salida, a la gorda culo mantecoso que desmontó las nucleares alemanas porque sí. 

Más que nada, para que el siguiente al que se le ocurra proponer algo que vaya a joder la vida quinientos millones de personas, se lo piense dos veces. 

No se pueden defender políticas que suponen la vuelta al paleolítico para la mayor parte de la población.


----------



## Murray's (28 Feb 2022)

[


samaruc dijo:


> Hay curros en los que el teletrabajo no es una opción




Puto monopoly mola jugar y sentirse rico aunque sea de mentirijillas . Pero el subidon que da comprando casas, alquilandolas y ver billetes ,

Además es un juego anti socialista y anti comunista


----------



## Satori (28 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> No me gustan las motos, sin duda seria el transporte con el que menos tardaria, pero las veo muy peligrosas



efectivamente, hay que tener mucho cuidado; no correr, vigilar el entorno. Lo que pasa con las motos es que tampoco son tan economicas; una de 125 gasta en tres y cinco litros. El Hyundai de mi mujer gasta 4,5, es un diesel.


----------



## Satori (28 Feb 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo que había que empezar por hacer, por dar ejemplo, era colgar a la niña Greta de una pica, a la entrada de una ciudad.
> 
> Y a la salida, a la gorda culo mantecoso que desmontó las nucleares alemanas porque sí.
> 
> ...



No te puedes imaginar la comida de tarro que tienen los fritz con el asunto. Tenemos un conocido que tiene ya casi 70 tacos, o sea que no es ningun jovenzuelo ingenuo, y defiende a muerte la FV en Alemania. 

FV en Alemania, hay que joderse, con el clima que tienen alli.


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Feb 2022)

Hace diez años que me quité el coche porque a parte de que vivo a 3km del trabajo (30 minutos andando, 10 minutos en transporte público) mantenerlo me suponía un gasto inútil. Solo entre impuestos al carburante, impuesto de circulación, IVA de mantenimiento y reparaciones e ITVs se va la mitad del gasto, y paso en la medida de lo posible mantener mamandurrias como funcivagos, ministerios de igualdad y en pagar la gasolina del Falcon. Alquilé mi plaza de garaje y con eso me da para pagar la tarjeta de transporte y si necesito ocasionalmente algún taxi o coger el AVE.

Un compañero hace tiempo dejó el trabajo porque le salía igual en dinero y mucho más cómodo en calidad de vida/tiempo ahorrado entrar a trabajar en un almacén de su pueblo por 400€ mensuales menos. Insiste en que es la mejor decisión que podía haber tomado.


----------



## ppd (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hoy en mi curro cobramos la primera nómina actualizada al IPC. Nos han subido los sueldos un 2% y, para celebrarlo, se han planteado tres dimisiones.
> 
> No es gente que se marche porque patata, ni tampoco son empleados que realmente se quieran marchar sino peña que, al precio que se ha puesto la gasolina, ya se levanta doscientos pavos menos que en septiembre. Y las cifras así no les salen. Han planteado el problema a la dirección y la dirección les ha dicho que no puede hacer una mierda, así que han pasado a negociar su despido.
> 
> ...









U os creíais que eso era sólo para argentinos, venezolanos y cubanos?


----------



## The Hellion (28 Feb 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Hace diez años que me quité el coche porque a parte de que vivo a 3km del trabajo (30 minutos andando, 10 minutos en transporte público) mantenerlo me suponía un gasto inútil. Solo entre impuestos al carburante, impuesto de circulación, IVA de mantenimiento y reparaciones e ITVs se va la mitad del gasto, y paso en la medida de lo posible mantener mamandurrias como funcivagos, ministerios de igualdad y en pagar la gasolina del Falcon. Alquilé mi plaza de garaje y con eso me da para pagar la tarjeta de transporte y si necesito ocasionalmente algún taxi o coger el AVE.
> 
> Un compañero hace tiempo dejó el trabajo porque le salía igual en dinero y mucho más cómodo en calidad de vida/tiempo ahorrado entrar a trabajar en un almacén de su pueblo por 400€ mensuales menos. Insiste en que es la mejor decisión que podía haber tomado.



Claro que sí, si te lo puedes permitir. 

Yo regalé mi coche, hace años, porque no lo usaba y estaba feliz. 

Ahora tengo que volver a usarlo, y estoy harto, pero tanto una como otra cosa son vicisitudes personales mías. El estado debería hacer lo que pudiese para mejorar la movilidad de las personas y para facilitar el progreso, de la manera más limpia posible, pero sin obligar a que la gente no pueda desplazarse, y sin imponer el atraso en los movimientos. 

Porque resulta que perturbar el tráfico para una actividad económica se considera negativo, y se montan campañas tremendas acentuando el riesgo de que los servicios de emergencia no lleguen a tiempo, con el riesgo para la vida que ello entraña, aunque sea transitoriamente, y sin embargo, "calmar" el tráfico (es decir, dificultarlo y hacer que el recorrido que antes necesitaba 10 minutos, ahora necesite media hora) es chulísimo, y las vidas que cuesta, puesto que el tráfico se obstáculiza de manera permanente, y los servicios de emergencia no pueden llegar a según que sitios, o llegan con mucho retaso, no tienen la más mínima importancia. 

Europa tiene que despertar y sacudirse de encima a toda esta patulea de débiles mentales que nos están imponiendo lastres y trabas sin fin, y que encima se están enriqueciendo a manos llenas en el proceso.


----------



## Yoclio (28 Feb 2022)

Hay muchas urbanizaciones de chaletes y polígonos industriales que son inviables


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hoy en mi curro cobramos la primera nómina actualizada al IPC. Nos han subido los sueldos un 2% y, para celebrarlo, se han planteado tres dimisiones.
> 
> No es gente que se marche porque patata, ni tampoco son empleados que realmente se quieran marchar sino peña que, al precio que se ha puesto la gasolina, ya se levanta doscientos pavos menos que en septiembre. Y las cifras así no les salen. Han planteado el problema a la dirección y la dirección les ha dicho que no puede hacer una mierda, así que han pasado a negociar su despido.
> 
> ...



No ha mentido. El exceso de gente "formada" crea sobreoferta y los precios bajan. Hay gente capaz de vivir con menos lujos superfluos y además trabajar eficientemente. Además ya no hay rojos ni mierdas de sindicatos.
Creo que todo empezará a tornarse más justo, un libre mercado de trabajo verdaderamente justo y meritocrático, donde trabajarán los mejores.


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Feb 2022)

Ay ay mis pequeño burgueses paco charícos, que vais a tener que aprender a andar y a coger el cercanías, y dejar que los niños vayan solos al colegio público mas cercano en vez de llevarlos en SUV al concertado.

AyAyAy


----------



## HaCHa (28 Feb 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Lo que pasa con las motos es que tampoco son tan economicas; una de 125 gasta en tres y cinco litros.



No, tío. La scooter básica de Honda sólo quema 2.


----------



## HaCHa (28 Feb 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo que había que empezar por hacer, por dar ejemplo, era colgar a la niña Greta de una pica, a la entrada de una ciudad.
> 
> Y a la salida, a la gorda culo mantecoso que desmontó las nucleares alemanas porque sí.
> 
> ...



La cosa es que pronto el cambio climático hará que los cultivos se reduzcan en un 25%.
Eso no supondrá "la vuelta al paleolítico para la mayor parte de la población" pero supondrá hambrunas, de las de millones de muertos.









Los científicos advierten de que el cambio climático avanza hacia los peores escenarios


Según el último informe del Grupo Intergubernamental de Expertos sobre Cambio Climático (IPCC), publicado hoy, el cambio climático inducido por la actividad humana está causando perturbaciones peligrosas y generalizadas en todo el planeta




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## crucificado_telecos (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> No, tío. La scooter básica de Honda sólo quema 2.



...y las motos electricas no consumen basicamente nada. De 2 a 4 kwh cada 100 km.
Pero no se porque en este hilo ni se asoman. Parece que solo existen los patinetes electricos.


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Feb 2022)

poppom dijo:


> ejjjque el teletrabajo
> se van a poner los pisos no periféricos por las nubes




Y los que tiene cercanias.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que pronto el cambio climático hará que los cultivos se reduzcan en un 25%.
> Eso no supondrá "la vuelta al paleolítico para la mayor parte de la población" pero supondrá hambrunas, de las de millones de muertos.
> 
> 
> ...



Así es en 2008 ya se secó el Ebro y nunca más nevó en los Pirineos.

No obstante como Barcelona Bilbao y Alicante están sumergidas bajo el nivel del mar, se reduce un poco el impacto.


----------



## asiqué (28 Feb 2022)

algo en mi cabeza me dijo que volviera a mi ciudad y me quitase loa 80km de ir y venir que tenia por autovia cuando pasar la frontera de la provincia empezo a ser un caos de atascos cuando el covid.
Bufff nada mejor que estar a 5 mins en furgo de la nave o poder ir en metro - tren en 15 mins si el trabajo que toca se hace sin salir del poligano


----------



## The Hellion (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que pronto el cambio climático hará que los cultivos se reduzcan en un 25%.
> Eso no supondrá "la vuelta al paleolítico para la mayor parte de la población" pero supondrá hambrunas, de las de millones de muertos.
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, y mientras tanto, el viruelo no se baja del avión, lady tucan gasta más productos petroquímicos en camuflar su fealdad que un año de tráfico de la M30, y no se hace nada que realmente permita evitar el apocalipsis climatológico tan inminente.

Los rojos y sus primos los verdes quieren tener derecho a hacer lo que les salga de las narices, porque se lo han ganado, y a decirme a mí lo que tengo que hacer yo. Y lo mejor del caso es que yo, sin coerciones, llevaba una vida mucho más respetuosa con el planeta que el noventa por ciento de los abrazaplantas que aspiran a vivir de la economía verde.


----------



## mildiez (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que pronto el cambio climático hará que los cultivos se reduzcan en un 25%.
> Eso no supondrá "la vuelta al paleolítico para la mayor parte de la población" pero supondrá hambrunas, de las de millones de muertos.
> 
> 
> ...



No habrá fertilizantes. Buena parte de las cosechas se destinarán a hacer biocarburantes por el precio del petróleo. "Pero será culpa del cambio climático."









Fertilizantes: ¿en la antesala de una gran crisis alimentaria?


Hacer depender tanto la agricultura de los combustibles fósiles, más que una revolución, fue un peligroso espejismo




ctxt.es


----------



## Pat Garrett (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tonces sobran minoyes de chalés, casitas de pueblo, empleados, SUVebordillos y sueños.



Muchos echaron cuentas hace años con gasóleo a 0,90, haciendo una barbaridad de km al mes. Ya iban justos hace años.


----------



## gallofino (28 Feb 2022)

Tal difícil tenéis fichar gente para Mc Donalds, gordo?


----------



## hijodeputin (28 Feb 2022)

alguien que gane 900 pavos al mes casi que hace el panoli. Si te haces tus dos depósitos al mes ya te estás gastando 150 pavos. Y reza que no suba a 2 euros la gasofa, le faltan 30 céntimos. Luego sumale todo lo demás, seguro, ivtm, mantenimiento. A esos 900 le tienes que quitar 250(por ahora). Curras por 650 euros al mes. Lo dicho, un panoli.


----------



## dedalus (28 Feb 2022)

La movilidad laboral ahora dependería de que hubiera por todos lados disponible nuevo y de segunda una especie de Smart roadster diesel canijo que gaste 2L y pico a los 100 y con un nivel de impuestos tipo kei car japonés.
Pero es que ni podría ir bien por la calle con la cantidad absurda de resaltos que hay y que la gente combate yendo a por el pan en una especie de engendro urbano con suspensión de mucho recorrido llamado SUV, que traga a lo burro.


----------



## _______ (28 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> alguien que gane 900 pavos al mes casi que hace el panoli. Si te haces tus dos depósitos al mes ya te estás gastando 150 pavos. Y reza que no suba a 2 euros la gasofa, le faltan 30 céntimos. Luego sumale todo lo demás, seguro, ivtm, mantenimiento. A esos 900 le tienes que quitar 250(por ahora). Curras por 650 euros al mes. Lo dicho, un panoli.



Teniendo en cuenta que el rhi son 950


----------



## valmont (28 Feb 2022)

La mayoría de las personas no saben a lo que nos vamos a enfrentar, lo primero que va a pasar es una huelga jodida de transportistas que nos va a joder la vida, pero eso solo será el principio, después vendrán muchas cosas mas.


----------



## Janus (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hoy en mi curro cobramos la primera nómina actualizada al IPC. Nos han subido los sueldos un 2% y, para celebrarlo, se han planteado tres dimisiones.
> 
> No es gente que se marche porque patata, ni tampoco son empleados que realmente se quieran marchar sino peña que, al precio que se ha puesto la gasolina, ya se levanta doscientos pavos menos que en septiembre. Y las cifras así no les salen. Han planteado el problema a la dirección y la dirección les ha dicho que no puede hacer una mierda, así que han pasado a negociar su despido.
> 
> ...



Ir a pasear el culo por una oficina pudiendose trabajar muchas veces en casa .... es anacronico y la base para cambiarse de empresa


----------



## Kanime (28 Feb 2022)

cosas de los clinton xD a comer hierba!! la nueva vida roja jajajajaja los yankis rojos ams locos q ningunos jajaj superan a xinping xD


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claro, y cien kilómetros al día arriba y abajo con dos larvas y la parienta, los cuatro en motillo. Al más puro estilo tailandés.



Vete haciendo a la idea. Yo he visto eso y nadie se espantaba. No 100 km, pero lo demás, sí.


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Feb 2022)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Hubo un tiempo donde alguien puso las fábricas junto a las casas de los obreros cuando en este país no había medios de transporte casi, ahora que sobran medios de transporte hay que volverlas a poner porque el precio del transporte hasta las fabricas es prohibitivo para los obreros que trabajan en ellas. Tiene mala solución la cosa.



eso ya no es viable

el suelo en esa época estaba tirado de precio, el dinero lo tenía el sector industrial, no el financiero-político-impresoril como ahora, y no había que pagar tanto en tiempo y en dinero a la administración

no hay solución para muchas empresas, tendrán que cerrar y seremos felices


----------



## _______ (28 Feb 2022)

Kanime dijo:


> cosas de los clinton xD a comer hierba!! la nueva vida roja jajajajaja los yankis rojos ams locos q ningunos jajaj superan a xinping xD



No sólo es comer hierba, eso es lo que dijo un famoso empresario hace muchos años en España: antes comeran hierba. Resultado? Apareció muerto en una cuneta con un puñado de llerva en la boca. Eso también va a ser lo que viene


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Feb 2022)

valmont dijo:


> La mayoría de las personas no saben a lo que nos vamos a enfrentar, lo primero que va a pasar es una huelga jodida de transportistas que nos va a joder la vida, pero eso solo será el principio, después vendrán muchas cosas mas.



la lógica no siempre ocurre

de hecho, ocurre cada vez menos: los transportistas el año pasado dijeron de hacer una huelga de cargarse la perra

días después, la desconvocaron

ahora con los precios de los combustibles más altos que el año pasado, no dicen ni mu


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (28 Feb 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Como que no veo currelas en patinete por comarcal....



No tardará en haber una autentica plaga de atropellos, yo veo a gente en patinete, a las 6 y pico de la mañana, por entradas de ciudades, cerca de poligonos, que son zonas urbanas, pero donde todo el mundo circula a 70-90, porque son antiguos tramos de carretera general.


----------



## R_Madrid (28 Feb 2022)

pues con la gasolina por las nubes estaría bien que se planteara mas teletrabajo

total, yo he visto a la peña decir que hay que posturear en la oficina siempre con un papel en la mano y con cara de mala ostis si vas por el pasillo, nada de ir andando normal

hay mas postureo del que parece


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Feb 2022)

también debería plantearse reducir los impuestos del combustible

sí, ya se que os estáis descojonando


----------



## TomásPlatz (28 Feb 2022)

@Hans_Asperger leete este hilo fenomeno. a ver si entiendes que el sistema esta quebrado y que ya no compensa ir a remar.


----------



## TomásPlatz (28 Feb 2022)

valmont dijo:


> La mayoría de las personas no saben a lo que nos vamos a enfrentar, lo primero que va a pasar es una huelga jodida de transportistas que nos va a joder la vida, pero eso solo será el principio, después vendrán muchas cosas mas.



GRAN RESET LO LLAMAN!


----------



## jotace (28 Feb 2022)

Con el paro y subempleo que hayo que sobran es trabajadores.

Otros picarán, bien porque necesitan cotizar para luego pillar paro, simplemente porque necesitan dinero para vivir o porque viven con papá y mamá y cogen práctica con su primer curro y con que les quede para vicios sobra.


----------



## jus (28 Feb 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> No me gustan las motos, sin duda seria el transporte con el que menos tardaria, pero las veo muy peligrosas



Yo las tenía miedo, pero me compré un SCOOTER que son ligeras, no tienen marchas y van de lujo. Por no hablar que mi scooter le cabe 2 cascos integrales y le meto ahí a veces algo de compra o me llevo ahí la comida del curro de lujo.

No sabes la calidad de vida que me ha dado, claro que yo vivo en Madrid


----------



## jus (28 Feb 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pues yo tambien curro a unos 12 km de casa y cuando hace buen tiempo y me apetece, pillo la bici electrica y de paso hago ejercicio. Eso si, tengo carril bici casi continuo<



claro, en tu caso con carril bici poco o nada digo, lo jodido que no me hace gracia a mi ir a los curros medio sudado si puedo evitarlo.


----------



## malvado (28 Feb 2022)

La mayoría de este foro no lo habrá vivido pero yo recuerdo cuando los grandes centros de trabajo le ponían un piso a sus empleados, y no se veía como un privilegio. Desde Renfe, las fundiciones en el norte, las eléctricas (no todas empresas públicas, también privadas), hasta la Guardia Civil (si no cómo coño te van a mandar a un puto pueblo enmedio de la nada).

Históricamente la vivienda básica ha sido casi gratuita y tenías espacio para 2 ó 3 niños sin problemas (vivienda bá-si-ca, no un chalet con piscina). Que nos hayamos vuelto gilipollas con la vivienda en los últimos 40 años no quiere decir que siempre haya sido así ni que lo vaya a ser en el futuro.

A una empresa consolidada que le den facilidades se irá a un pueblo perdido con buena conexión ferroviaria y creará riqueza (Puertollano en los 70 y los 80, por ejemplo. Cualquiera con ganas de trabajar prosperaba, vivienda regalada -o casi- y formación pagada).


----------



## jus (28 Feb 2022)

Satori dijo:


> efectivamente, hay que tener mucho cuidado; no correr, vigilar el entorno. Lo que pasa con las motos es que tampoco son tan economicas; una de 125 gasta en tres y cinco litros. El Hyundai de mi mujer gasta 4,5, es un diesel.



Más gasta un coche en ciudad.

Las motos han de verse a modo:

1- Te libras de usar un tpte público que te haga tardar demasiado al trabajo y sobre todo librarte de trasbordos
2- Te permite aparcar en la misma puerta del edificio de tu oficina o casi al lado.
3- Los gastos compensan a tener un coche a pesar de: peligro vial e inclemencias de clima
4- Puedes usar la moto para otras alternativas como por ejemplo yo usarla por madrid para ir a cualquier sitio y hacer 2 planes imposibles de hacer sin moverse en taxi y gastarse un pico gordo. (hace 2 findes hice 2 planes que en tpte público era casi impensable haberlos hecho a tiempo)

Yo gastaba menos dinero EN COMBUSTIBLE que en el abono para la zona de tpte público a donde tenía que ir., como 20 euros MINIMO menos (en su momento). Multiplica por 12 y me salen: 240 euros de ahorro, que por supuesto se me iban en pago de seguro, impuesto de cirvulación y revisiones y luego ITVs.

A cambio? una calidad de vida descomunal y a Dios doy gracias que no he tenido ningún accidente en madrid qye me iba a tres cantos a trabajar, m30 y m607 y eso es retención tras retención.


----------



## Antiparras (28 Feb 2022)

una subida del 2% del salario bruto es un chiste malo incluso con inflaciones del 2% ya que mínimo un 20-30% de esa subida se lo lleva el IRPF y demás cotizaciones, con lo que la subida real va a ser con suerte 15-20 euritos al mes. en cuanto te actualicen el euribor o el precio del alquiler + gasolina + luz+ gas.... pierdes mucho más de lo que ganas solo contando gastos fijos.

En mi caso hemos decidido seguir teletrabajando y ahorramos fácilmente 100€ al mes de gasolina y comemos en casa (el bar de menús que había debajo de la oficina se ha ido a la mierda)


----------



## DEREC (28 Feb 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Eso me pasó con unas clases de una asignatura de matemáticas de universidad que me llamaron para una hora al día a 40 kms de donde yo vivía y me pagaban 12 euros la hora, le dije al de la página creo que era "clases particulares.com" o didactia que valía más la gasolina que lo que iba a ganar.
> 
> saludos.



No sé como lo haces, pero siempre encuentras la excusa para no trabajar.


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Feb 2022)

Los minicoches electricos pegarán un subidón en ventas. Claro está , para los que puedan cargarlo en casa con placas.


----------



## estertores (28 Feb 2022)

A parte de que con la incertidumbre que hay a cualquier persona con algo de patrimonio, ahorros o que pueda ir tirando haciendo chollos en negro no le merece la pena un trabajo "normal", eso es sólo para quien no tiene nada o no se entera de lo que está pasando.

LA sociedad se está descomponiendo, es así de simple.


----------



## Lord Osis (28 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu eres de los que ven Trainspotting y a la salida del cine corren a comprar heroína jajajaja
Pocos juegos mas anticapitalistas hay que el monopoli, si se creó para mostrar que el sistema capitalista servia para arruinar a muchos y enriquecer unos pocos.


----------



## Murray's (28 Feb 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> Tu eres de los que ven Trainspotting y a la salida del cine corren a comprar heroína jajajaja
> Pocos juegos mas anticapitalistas hay que el monopoli, si se creó para mostrar que el sistema capitalista servia para arruinar a muchos y enriquecer unos pocos.




No se chico, quien lo creó parece que para eso lo creó. Era una anticapitalista o eso dicen.

Yo con el juego lo uso para ver lo que es ser rico de eso se trata ,por supuesto puedes perder lo que acapares y arruinarte, desde el punto de vista de que es un juego te la suda porque es un juego.




El Monopoly no siempre fue una oda al capitalismo: esta es su historia


----------



## Lian (28 Feb 2022)

jus dijo:


> Yo las tenía miedo, pero me compré un SCOOTER que son ligeras, no tienen marchas y van de lujo. Por no hablar que mi scooter le cabe 2 cascos integrales y le meto ahí a veces algo de compra o me llevo ahí la comida del curro de lujo.
> 
> No sabes la calidad de vida que me ha dado, claro que yo vivo en Madrid



Lo he dicho muchas veces, el coche para cosas esporádicas y el resto Scooter. Yo tengo una con la que voy al trabajo, a la frutería, al centro casi en la puerta de donde vaya sin pagar un duro en aparcamiento, menos de 10€ de impuesto de rodaje, lo llenas con otros 9-10€ que dependiendo de lo nueva que sea, te llega para 250km mínimo... y seguro bastante mas barato que el de un coche. 

Si, son mas peligrosas, pero como esto siga así las urbes van a quedar bastante despejadas para motos bicis y patinetes...


----------



## EL BRAYAN (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hoy en mi curro cobramos la primera nómina actualizada al IPC. Nos han subido los sueldos un 2% y, para celebrarlo, se han planteado tres dimisiones.
> 
> No es gente que se marche porque patata, ni tampoco son empleados que realmente se quieran marchar sino peña que, al precio que se ha puesto la gasolina, ya se levanta doscientos pavos menos que en septiembre. Y las cifras así no les salen. Han planteado el problema a la dirección y la dirección les ha dicho que no puede hacer una mierda, así que han pasado a negociar su despido.
> 
> ...



Respuesta de un puto retrasado mental que no comprende que la economía es circular. Así nos va …


----------



## estrujillo (28 Feb 2022)

El futuro es: Nosotros en bici y los chinos en coche.

Es la diferencia entre salirse del comunismo y convertirse en un país comunista.


----------



## jus (28 Feb 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Lo he dicho muchas veces, el coche para cosas esporádicas y el resto Scooter. Yo tengo una con la que voy al trabajo, a la frutería, al centro casi en la puerta de donde vaya sin pagar un duro en aparcamiento, menos de 10€ de impuesto de rodaje, lo llenas con otros 9-10€ que dependiendo de lo nueva que sea, te llega para 250km mínimo... y seguro bastante mas barato que el de un coche.
> 
> Si, son mas peligrosas, pero como esto siga así las urbes van a quedar bastante despejadas para motos bicis y patinetes...



La mía es de 300cc y obviamente consume más, son como 4L a los 100 que a mi me parece una pasada, pero claro, un coche es PEOR y te quita maniobrabilidad para lugares como madrid.

Se nota mucho tener moto. Yo creo que si pudiera, tendría máximo 1 coche y 1 moto, pero veo indispensable tener coche. Cualquier cosa que necesites de viaje NO LO TIENES y en tpte público no suele ser una opción casi nunca.


----------



## Murray's (28 Feb 2022)

Cobras 900€ o 1000€ netos en el curro y gastas 500€ mes solo en gasolina y otros gastos del coche...

Pues currar 8h por 500€ no mola.

Porque sabeis que un coche no es solo gasolina no???


----------



## Lian (28 Feb 2022)

jus dijo:


> La mía es de 300cc y obviamente consume más, son como 4L a los 100 que a mi me parece una pasada, pero claro, un coche es PEOR y te quita maniobrabilidad para lugares como madrid.
> 
> Se nota mucho tener moto. Yo creo que si pudiera, tendría máximo 1 coche y 1 moto, pero veo indispensable tener coche. Cualquier cosa que necesites de viaje NO LO TIENES y en tpte público no suele ser una opción casi nunca.



De 300 mejor que de 125 (la mía es de 125). Estas últimas es lo que veo en YT, las XMAX o Forzas andan por esos consumos, una de 300 ronda los 3,7 o por ahí, pero claro, a velocidad legal y sin estrujar en semáforos, porque es donde se jala la gasofa...

La mía es antigua, 12 años, y quiero cambiarla en verano o así por una XMAX porque hacen un servicio muy útil.


----------



## Guillotin (28 Feb 2022)

jus dijo:


> Más gasta un coche en ciudad.
> 
> Las motos han de verse a modo:
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, la moto me cambio la vida, de tardar una hora en llegar al trabajo a solo 10 minutos.
Las motos solo tienen un inconveniente, en mi caso fue tener que pasar un año con muletas tras un accidente. (fue por culpa de un conductor despistado que se salto un ceda el paso.)


----------



## Remero consentido (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Os traigo el guano leproso, burbujos.


----------



## Remero consentido (28 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> No puedes vivir a 100kms del curro y pretender ir y volver todos los días.




Pues hasta hace poco si se podia y se pretendia y funcionaba


----------



## Remero consentido (28 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, la moto me cambio la vida, de tardar una hora en llegar al trabajo a solo 10 minutos.
> Las motos solo tienen un inconveniente, en mi caso fue tener que pasar un año con muletas tras un accidente. (fue por culpa de un conductor despistado que se salto un ceda el paso.)




Te pasa lo mismo que a mi con la señora: No vayas al mercadillo semanal, le digo, que hay mucho mangante, que lo que te ahorras del mercabrona, con una sola vez que te roben te cuesta lo que llevas ahorrado todo el año yendo al mercadillo


----------



## Remero consentido (28 Feb 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Te ha faltado el transporte del futuro, el patinete eléctrico, todo ventajas.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk




En el patinete hay dos clases de conductores, los que se han caido y los que se van a caer. Menos de 25 tacos, el cuerpo rebota al caer, más de esa edad, ya hay lesiones graves. todo ventajas


----------



## Remero consentido (28 Feb 2022)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> Volvemos al 1900 o antes!




Pero estamos salvando el medio ambiente...


----------



## Choni poligonera (28 Feb 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Pero estamos salvando el medio ambiente...



Eso seguro!


----------



## Remero consentido (28 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que pronto el cambio climático hará que los cultivos se reduzcan en un 25%.
> Eso no supondrá "la vuelta al paleolítico para la mayor parte de la población" pero supondrá hambrunas, de las de millones de muertos.
> 
> 
> ...




Vienes apocaliptico... o es mi sensacion ?

Seguramente nunca has ido al campo y no has visto cómo hay tractores que sin conductor planta, riegan y cosechan producciones de trigo, cebada y maiz... Deja de ver la tele y te olvidarás de las teorias maltusianas que contaban que en el 2000 ya habria hambre


----------



## Remero consentido (28 Feb 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> No tardará en haber una autentica plaga de atropellos, yo veo a gente en patinete, a las 6 y pico de la mañana, por entradas de ciudades, cerca de poligonos, que son zonas urbanas, pero donde todo el mundo circula a 70-90, porque son antiguos tramos de carretera general.




Sospechosamente en el Ponle Freno de Antonia 3 no nos incluyen que le pongan freno a los patinetes cuando:

- Van por comarcales sin casco
- Se saltan semaforos
- Conducen por las aceras y saltan lineas continuas
- No llevan seguro, matricula, permiso de conduccion y retrovisores
- Algunas veces van dos, magrebita-magrebita, madre-hijo
- Llevan bolsa de la compra o botella de butano


----------



## lokeno100 (28 Feb 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> No sé como lo haces, pero siempre encuentras la excusa para no trabajar.




No hay trabao.

saludos.


----------



## javac (28 Feb 2022)

El coche es un lujo, cómodo, pero lujo. 
En diciembre solté el mio. 
50% de la gasolina s impuestos


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> No puedes vivir a 100kms del curro y pretender ir y volver todos los días.



Exactamente. 
Un compañero hacía eso y yo, a los mismos kilómetros en otra ciudad, estaba en un hotel (500 leuros/mes) y dormía cerca del curro. 
Han subido dos euros/noche los precios, así que yo no problemo si vuelvo a Sur-Madriz. 

Hay que adaptarse, y no es solo el alpiste de motor, es que hay que calcular 25 ctm/km, porque 200km día son 4200km mes y en 11 meses son 46000 km/año, que darían 11.5K€/año para gasolina, amortización y mantenimiento, con el gasoil a 1.6€/litro y 6 litros/100k ya solo en el alpiste se te van 4500€, así que en realidad estás amortizando de vehículo + mantenimiento 7100€ y en 4 años el coche está kaputt. 

Yo tuve hasta 6 compañeros fugados a otra empresa solo porque el coche de empresa era para ellos y se lo podían llevar.


----------



## Perroviolin (28 Feb 2022)

Entro a leer u. Titulo sexy veo q es de hacha y me piro dejando lefazo.


----------



## Ironlord (28 Feb 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> No puedes vivir a 100kms del curro y pretender ir y volver todos los días.



El problema es que tampoco es viable pillarte un piso cerca de tu trabajo si ya tienes otro.
Y alquilar es tirar el dinero a un pozo sin fondo. Lo mismo que alimentar al coche.


----------



## Josey Wales (28 Feb 2022)

Este hilo bien podría estar en la categoría _Remerus lonchafinistas premiums _


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (28 Feb 2022)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Mal futuro para los *polígonos en medio de la nada con salarios mileuristas*. En breve preveo problemas para encontrar trabajadores.




coño has descrito de manera exacta el sitio donde trabajo xD


----------



## Donnie (28 Feb 2022)

Hace 2 años tardaba 2 horas en llegar al trabajo, moto, tren y metro mediante.
Ahora tardo 5 minutos en coche o 20 andando.
Vivir lejos del trabajo es de pobres, cada vez más.


----------



## f700b (28 Feb 2022)

Entre el precio del gas-oil y los mostrencos que se ha comprado la gente en estos últimos años.
Tengo un compañero que hace poco quería cambiar su golf 1.9 tdi por un X5 3.0 D y menos mal que se le quitó la idea porque hace todos los días 160 kms.


----------



## Capitán Walker (28 Feb 2022)

Iros preparando para la gran Estanflación. Bajo crecimiento económico y alta inflación (de 2 dígitos). Ahora más que nunca van a empezar a tener sentido conceptos como Lonchafinismo o cuencoarrocismo.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (28 Feb 2022)

Están apretando a tope con el discursito ecologista, y el rollo de que "hay que salvar el planeta".. . 
Así que ataros los machos


----------



## Rescatador (1 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claro, y cien kilómetros al día arriba y abajo con dos larvas y la parienta, los cuatro en motillo. Al más puro estilo tailandés.







__





*Tema mítico* : - Autos Colmena, dormir en un coche desde 60 euros al mes


Se llaman Autos Colmena y básicamente son coches que se alquilan por meses para dormir. Es una iniciativa de Marc Olivé un ciudadano catalán que ya se hizo famoso por la creación de unos minipisos, también denominados Colmena. Diferentes posibilidades Esta iniciativa ya está en marcha en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## reniris (1 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hoy en mi curro cobramos la primera nómina actualizada al IPC. Nos han subido los sueldos un 2% y, para celebrarlo, se han planteado tres dimisiones.
> 
> No es gente que se marche porque patata, ni tampoco son empleados que realmente se quieran marchar sino peña que, al precio que se ha puesto la gasolina, ya se levanta doscientos pavos menos que en septiembre. Y las cifras así no les salen. Han planteado el problema a la dirección y la dirección les ha dicho que no puede hacer una mierda, así que han pasado a negociar su despido.
> 
> ...



Los calculos son faciles,si vives a 100 km de tu puesto de trabajo:

- 22 días de trabajo al mes x 200 km = 4400 km mensuales

- Consumo de un 6 l/100(Con suerte) = 264 litros al mes

- 264 litros x 1,60€ litro = *422,4 € mes*

Sumale seguro y mantenimiento,te gastas 500 € al mes en desplazarte solo a trabajar. 

¿Quién va a aguantar eso?.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (1 Mar 2022)

Como mola vivir en Madri y Guarralona.


----------



## Orgelmeister (1 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claro, y cien kilómetros al día arriba y abajo con dos larvas y la parienta, los cuatro en motillo. Al más puro estilo tailandés.



Ahí está el nuevo estilo de vida que nombraba tu jefe.

Nada de suvs, motillos eléctricas o vespinoides.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (1 Mar 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> *@Hans_Asperger leete este hilo fenomeno. a ver si entiendes que el sistema esta quebrado y que ya no compensa ir a remar.*



Me he leído el hilo completo, @TomásPlatz ... y creo que los pronósticos de algunos foreros con respecto al precio de los hidrocarburos se van a quedar incluso cortos... yo, en el período que va entre 2 022 y 2 030, vaticino un gasóil a 3 euros el litro, y la gasolina a 4 euros, tranquilamente... y eso sin contar conque La Guerra en Ucrania vaya a más y se convierta en La Tercera Guerra Mundial, entonces ya, apaga y vámonos... como decimos en Asturias "ye lo que hai", no queda otra que aguantarse, y seguir luchando...

No obstante, hay algo que no pareces querer entender @TomásPlatz : hay que remar sí o sí, *NO HAY ELECCIÓN*. Si la semana que viene todos los remeros nos montáramos un "Mr Nini", esto es, nos quedáramos en casa deborando campurrianas, viendo series todo el día, haciéndonos pajas con mañacos alfotas, y foreando hasta las tantas de la madrugada, *LA SOCIEDAD COLAPSARÍA*.

¿¿¿ Sabes cuál es tu problema @TomásPlatz ??? El tuyo y el de otros gandules de tu generación como "El Omega Fracasado" EL FORERO "WILLIAN_HELL" O EL NEOPARADIGMA DEL OMEGA FRACASADO : que no tuvisteis un padre con cojones que os diera un buen par de hostias a tiempo. Esto, unido a La LOGSE y a los "progresores" que tuvisteis, la mayoría simpatizantes del puto P.S.O.E., que os inculcaron la perniciosa idea de que podeis hacer en todo momento lo que os salga de los cojones sin consecuencia alguna, dio como resultado La Generación (o más bien "Degeneración") a la cual perteneces, un hatajo de vagos y pusilánimes que sólo saben salir de fiesta con los panas, mazarse en el Templo, e irse de putas (con la paga de Papá y Mamá y de La Abuela, *¡¡¡ CON DOS COJONES !!!*), y a los que conceptos como "esfuerzo", "tesón" , "ahorro" o "sacrificio" les parecen infernales abominaciones de las cuales huyen como de la peste.
Y no es que La Generación a la que yo pertenezco (tengo 40 tacos, soy de 1 981) y las anteriores calzáramos una gran polla, no, no éramos intrínsecamente ni mejores, ni peores que vosotros: simplemente que a nosotros nos ponían las cosas claras desde el primer momento, el famoso "o estudias, o trabajas". De hecho, yo que siempre solía sacar sobresalientes, si algún trimestre flojeaba un poco y bajaba a "notable", ya en seguida mi padre me ponía al hilo, llamándome inmediatamente la atención, encomendándome a corregirlo, todo esto coronado con su famosa frase (nunca se me olvidará mientras viva) "Hijo, que ya sabes que yo no mantengo a vagos" (sic). 
Tu gran problema @TomásPlatz es que eres un "cubanito". Sí, naciste en España, pero pudieras perfectamente haber nacido en Pinar del Río, Nueva Gerona, o Baracoa. El cubanito es un ser tan sumamente vago, que si por él fuese desayunaría, almorzaría y comería en la camita, tal es su nivel de sinvergonzonería y haraganería. El cubanito se plantea como meta en su vida no dar palo al agua, trabajar lo menos posible... y ante el más mínimo problema o inconveniente, salta con su archifamosa frase "¡¡¡ NO SE PUEDE, NO SE PUEDE !!!" Quien haya tratado con cubanos sabe a lo que me refiero, al más mínimo contratiempo o imprevisto, ya salen con el dichoso "¡¡¡ NO SE PUEDE, NO SE PUEDE !!!"

Pues así eres tú @TomásPlatz , un puto cubanito de mierda, que como eres vago hasta decir basta, buscas cualquier subterfugio para justificarte en tu eterna procrastinación: "si las mujeres de ahora son todas unas putas, para qué voy a trabajar si no voy a tener una Esposa Tradicional", "Uy, si la gasolina está muy cara, no sale a cuenta remar..." Mira, @TomásPlatz , estoy empezando a perder la paciencia contigo, te digo lo mismo que al "Omega Fracasado": *¡¡¡ DÉJATE DE DISCULPAS ESTÚPIDAS Y PONTE A TRABAJAR, VAGO DE MIERDA!!!*, *¡¡¡ SÉ UN HOMBRE, COTIZA A LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL !!!* ¿¿¿ Que no hay chortinas a pelito ??? Pues putas, o pajas. ¿¿¿ Que los carburantes y la puta inflación se comen la mitad de tu sueldo ??? Pues habrá que mirar cómo ahorrar todo lo posible, y seguir luchando. Al igual que le dije al "Omega Fracasado" en este hilo, EL FORERO "WILLIAN_HELL" O EL NEOPARADIGMA DEL OMEGA FRACASADO , un Hombre de Verdad quiere vivir solo en su propio piso, y no en la misma habitación de cuando hizo La Primera Comunión, y un Hombre de Verdad cocina su propia comida, no espera a que Mamá le prepare el Colacao con Campurrianas...


Mira, @TomásPlatz , que un chaval de 17 años se quiera pasar las tardes en el Templo, y los findes de juerga con los panas, y de putas, pues todavía casi que tiene un pase, joder, porque es un puto crío de mierda que aún no sabe de qué va la vaina... pero tú eres un Hombre @TomásPlatz , que tienes casi treinta tacos joder, que tienes los huevos negros, y dentro de poco hasta te empezarán a salir canas en ellos... *¡¡¡ QUE TIENES CASI TREINTA TACOS, JODER !!!* Y ahora todavía te puedes plantear el medio vaguear porque aún tienes a tus padres y a tu abuela que te sueltan la guita: ¿¿¿ pero qué cojones piensas hacer cuando ellos falten ??? Si hasta tuviste hace poco un trabajo de oficina, y lo dejaste tú voluntariamente, joder, *VOLUNTARIAMENTE*. Para darte de hostias, literalmente...vamos, hago yo eso mismo estando mi padre aún vivo, y de la somanta de palos que me caen me revienta los tímpanos, y no es una forma de hablar, me hubiese molido literalmente a palos, tranquilo que ni se me pasaba por la cabeza dejar voluntariamente un trabajo, por la cuenta que me traía...

Sí, que la cosa está malita, y cuesta más conseguir un empleo que poner una pica en Flandes... pues a dejarse los cuernos en ello, como bien saben los foreros @Azog el Profanador y @Jevitronka , pasándose horas en las páginas web de oferta de empleo, y tirando de ETTs, al final algo sale, que quizás no sea el empleo de tu vida, pero aún así eso es mejor que nada... ¿¿¿ que el combustible está por los aires ??? Pues haces como Un Servidor, te agencias un "mecherín" (en mi caso un _Seat León Stella 1.9 TDI _que tan solo me consume 5 litros a los 100 km), y a apretar el culo y a rezar porque el precio de los carburantes no suba mucho más. ¿¿¿ Que es imposible agenciarse una chortina limpita y decente para formar una familia ??? Pues "ajo y agua", esto es, "pajas o putas" . Y si no, te vas a una zona adonde aún haya mujeres tradicionales, y te agencias una lugareña. Y no me vengas con el tema del idioma, porque no hace falta: nuestro hamijo @Zhukov , sin tener ni puñetera idea de "ruski" (y sigue sin hablarlo, el muy gandul...) se pilló un billete de avión y se fue hasta La Turcochina, agenciándose una preciosa a la par que hacendosa turcochinita, que -además de trabajar fuera de casa- al llegar al hogar le lava, le friega, le cocina, y le plancha, mientras él lee libros de Historia Militar, y se toca la huevada a dos manos, básicamente... pero claro, @Zhukov no se limitó a quejarse amargamente como tú, él no es un pusilánime, él tenía sangre en la venas, y viendo el páramo sentimental y sexual que era España, hizo algo para remediarlo, si en la costa no hay peces, habrá que explorar aguas lejanas...

En fin, que las cosas se pueden conseguir, en mayor o menor grado, *¡¡¡ PERO HAY QUE LUCHAR !!!* Recuerda las sabias palabras de Tyler Durden en la famosa escena de "Chemical Burn" de _Fight Club_: "The first soap was made from the ashes of heroes, like the first monkey shot into space, *without pain, without sacrifice, we would have nothing*!"
Nada, que no consigo hacer un Hombre de Provecho de ti @TomásPlatz , no se me arregla: un día voy a coger El Leoncio, me planto en Cataluña, y te doy de collejas hasta que entres en razón y te pongas las pilas y busques un empleo, para posteriormente buscarte una sudaquita y hacerle dos churrumbeles, y convertirte en un respetable Padre de Familia... o eso, o hasta desnucarte, lo que ocurra antes... 

Resumen de este tocho: *¡¡¡* @TomásPlatz *, SÉ UN HOMBRE, DALE AL REMO, COTIZA A LA SEGURIDAD SOCIAL !!!*


----------



## reconvertido (1 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hoy en mi curro cobramos la primera nómina actualizada al IPC. Nos han subido los sueldos un 2% y, para celebrarlo, se han planteado tres dimisiones.
> 
> No es gente que se marche porque patata, ni tampoco son empleados que realmente se quieran marchar sino peña que, al precio que se ha puesto la gasolina, ya se levanta doscientos pavos menos que en septiembre. Y las cifras así no les salen. Han planteado el problema a la dirección y la dirección les ha dicho que no puede hacer una mierda, así que han pasado a negociar su despido.
> 
> ...



A ver qué estupidez de propagandista dices pedazo drogadicto.
Veamos qué dicen los números.





__





EvoluciÃ³n e HistÃ³rico del precio de la gasolina, precio diesel y carburantes en general.


EvoluciÃ³n e HistÃ³rico del precio de la gasolina, precio diesel y carburantes en general.




www.dieselogasolina.com




2021-01:
Gasóleo: 1.10
Sin plomo 95: 1.21

2022-02:
Gasóleo: 1,52.
Sin plomo 95: 1.61

Incremento:
Gasóleo: 
100*(1.52-1.10)/1.10
=38.38%

Sin plomo 95:
100*(1.61-1.21)/1.21
=33%

Para hacer las cuentas "redondas", vamos a asumir qeu donde antes se gastaban 3 euros, ahora se gasta 1 más (total 4).

Incremento en euros según tú:
+200

Es decir, antes se gastaba x3 esa cifra, es decir, se gastaba 600 euros en combustible.
Para seguir redondeando, asumamos que gastan 6 litros cada 100 kms.
600 euros / 6 eur_per_100km 100 * 100km 
= 10 000 km al mes

En un ciclo mensual de 20 días son:
10 000 / 20 
= 1 000 / 2
= 500 kms /día


No se Rick...


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Mar 2022)

reniris dijo:


> Los calculos son faciles,si vives a 100 km de tu puesto de trabajo:
> 
> - 22 días de trabajo al mes x 200 km = 4400 km mensuales
> 
> ...



Te pules mucho más. 
Me cito:


Cui Bono dijo:


> Hay que adaptarse, y no es solo el alpiste de motor, es que hay que calcular 25 ctm/km, porque 200km día son 4200km mes y en 11 meses son 46000 km/año, que darían 11.5K€/año para gasolina, amortización y mantenimiento, con el gasoil a 1.6€/litro y 6 litros/100k ya solo en el alpiste se te van 4500€, así que en realidad estás amortizando de vehículo + mantenimiento 7100€ y en 4 años el coche está kaputt.



O calculais para 6000-7000€ al año en costes de amortización + mantenimiento u os quedais pillados. 
Con 46000 km hay que cambiar aceites, filtros, ruedas y hay que proveer seguros, que será alto porque es lo que permite trabajar. 

Si con los 6000 que te den de segunda mano (4 años, 200.000 km) más los 5500 x 4 = 22000 teneis 28000 y podeis comprar otro coche, pues de puta madre.


----------



## josesumm (1 Mar 2022)

Tengo un familiar que hace 150 kilometros diarios en un coche e gasolina que le gasta 9.5 litros a los 100 y gana unos 1400.
Vive en la casa de campo de su madre y aun asi dice que le compensa por nopagar un alquiler en Madrid.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (1 Mar 2022)

Ahora es cuando se necesitaría un mercado inmobiliario asequible y accesible para que la gente pudiera cambiar de vivienda con facilidad y acercarse al sitio donde trabaja, pero ¿que nos encontramos?, precios en máximos y burbuja inmobiliaria.

Señores, esto no hay por donde cogerlo, el desgobierno y la corrupción han sido y son tan brutales que está todo patas arriba. Se ha hecho todo del revés y lo peor es que no ha sido por casualidad.


----------



## al loro (1 Mar 2022)

Menos mal que la guerra con Rusia no va a hacer subir el precio del petróleo en Europa..... 

Como suelen decir en cachondeo, cuando vayas a repostar, te van a pedir tres nóminas y la vida laboral.









Tres nóminas y la vida laboral para echar gasolina


Los disparatados precios de los carburantes amenazan la economía doméstica de millones de familias y provocaron un incremento generalizado de los precios ante la subida de costes a los transportistas




www.larazon.es


----------



## ashe (1 Mar 2022)

El tinglado actual precisamente está fomentada para reducir el uso de la gasolina incluyendo vehiculo en propiedad a vehiculos de alquiler... el 45% del combustible usado a día de hoy se usa en vehiculos privados... y ahora con los chinos y los hindues entrando al trapo toca cortar por un lado


----------



## al loro (1 Mar 2022)

Recientemente me han contratado.
Es teletrabajo, OF COURSE.

Se va a ir con coche al trabajo, su puta madre.


----------



## al loro (1 Mar 2022)

ashe dijo:


> El tinglado actual precisamente está fomentada para reducir el uso de la gasolina incluyendo vehiculo en propiedad a vehiculos de alquiler... el 45% del combustible usado a día de hoy se usa en vehiculos privados... y ahora con los chinos y los hindues entrando al trapo toca cortar por un lado



Y para impulsar el eléctrico. Quieren recortar esa época de transición del gasolina al eléctrico porque ahora los fabricantes de coches no venden ni una cosa ni la otra porque está todo en pañales.


----------



## al loro (1 Mar 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> En mi curro ya no les salen las cuentas a los de más abajo, y los de enmedio cobran como los de más abajo.
> Y eso que el psoe y podemos había subido los sueldos .
> 
> Ir a trabajar a 50 kilómetros de casa por el smi es cobrar menos de 500 euros al mes si descuentas todo lo que el coche conlleva de gastos
> ...



Me río de los que fomentaban el "Toledo norte" manda y ahora están que trinan para entrar a la capital.


----------



## al loro (1 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si ganas más de 1400€ netos mes en 14 pagas, coche te lo puedes permitir. Si ganas menos coche no compensa mejor , transporte público, bici...



Eso depende de los gastos que tengas...
Vaya manera de hacer números.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (1 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hoy en mi curro cobramos la primera nómina actualizada al IPC. Nos han subido los sueldos un 2% y, para celebrarlo, se han planteado tres dimisiones.
> 
> No es gente que se marche porque patata, ni tampoco son empleados que realmente se quieran marchar sino peña que, al precio que se ha puesto la gasolina, ya se levanta doscientos pavos menos que en septiembre. Y las cifras así no les salen. Han planteado el problema a la dirección y la dirección les ha dicho que no puede hacer una mierda, así que han pasado a negociar su despido.
> 
> ...



Coño, que les pongan un autobús para ir y volver del curro como a los de la Ford.


----------



## Comandante otto (1 Mar 2022)

Aquí el verdadero problema no es ni el precio de la gasolina,ni el gas,ni la comida.Lo que realmente nos hace estar jodidos a la gran mayoría de españoles es el precio de la vivienda.
Si estos gobiernos progres se preocuparan por el pueblo y por la prosperidad de la gente joven,construirán pisos de protección oficial a 60.000 euros y alquileres a 200.
Pero como tú eres un suVnormal y un rojo de boquilla ni lo mencionas ,puta rata de mierda.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Claro, y cien kilómetros al día arriba y abajo con dos larvas y la parienta, los cuatro en motillo. Al más puro estilo tailandés.



Intenta no llevarte a toda la familia al trabajo. Déjales hacer su vida y consuélate con una foto en un marquito entre el ordenador y el teléfono, como hacemos todos.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (1 Mar 2022)

Entre el precio de la gasolina, el impuesto de vehículos, el seguro, el no poder entrar a las grandes ciudades con según que coches, las multas, el aparcamiento, el mantenimiento etc. lo de tener un coche de mierda se está convirtiendo en un lujo, yo particularmente lo tengo cojiendo polvo en el garaje porque no salen los números por ningún lado y como siga asi la cosa me desharé de él. Y no me gusta el transporte público, es más lo detesto pero esta totalmente prohibitivo. Es para echarse a llorar


----------



## grom (1 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hoy en mi curro cobramos la primera nómina actualizada al IPC. Nos han subido los sueldos un 2% y, para celebrarlo, se han planteado tres dimisiones.
> 
> No es gente que se marche porque patata, ni tampoco son empleados que realmente se quieran marchar sino peña que, al precio que se ha puesto la gasolina, ya se levanta doscientos pavos menos que en septiembre. Y las cifras así no les salen. Han planteado el problema a la dirección y la dirección les ha dicho que no puede hacer una mierda, así que han pasado a negociar su despido.
> 
> ...



Porque haceis como si todo esto no tuviera nada que ver con las politicas socialistas?


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (1 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> ejjjque el teletrabajo
> se van a poner los pisos no periféricos por las nubes



No te preocupes, si la idea de fondo es que el concepto tradicional de trabajo desaparece en el nuevo paradigma de sociedad y mundo.
Si vamos a vivir todos con unos ingresos mínimos y la propiedad es una rémora del antiguo mundo.
Nos lo han dicho por activa y por pasiva pero no nos enteramos.
Olvídate incluso del concepto piso.
Que nos tenemos que resetear.
Que 2030 es pasado mañana.
Según la propaganda de Davos y el FMI los que vivan fuera de las ciudades serán los que no acepten la nueva mentalidad. Los que no comulguen.
Y los que vivan en las ciudades estarán todo el día montando en bici, jugando a la petanca y visitando museos, ocio a full, mientras el lugar donde tienen la cama para dormir cada noche se transforma en un local multitarea de día.
Eso ha salido en Forbes. No me lo saco yo del bolsillo.
Probablemente entre máquinas y mano de obra muy barata el tema laboral esté más que resuelto. El resto, a vivir del la renta básica universal.
De dos años hasta hoy todos los sectores están teniendo dificultades para encontrar trabajadores. Es asombroso. Y está sucediendo a la par en todos los países de nuestro entorno.
Es una especie de mantra. 
Es una forma bastante sibilina de convencernos de que nuestros hábitos de consumo pueden reducirse al mínimo con unos ingresos también mínimos.
O es que no hemos aprendido en la pandemia que se puede prescindir de muchas cosas que nos parecían esenciales?


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Mar 2022)

Es blanco nevera?


----------



## grom (1 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que pronto el cambio climático hará que los cultivos se reduzcan en un 25%.
> Eso no supondrá "la vuelta al paleolítico para la mayor parte de la población" pero supondrá hambrunas, de las de millones de muertos.
> 
> 
> ...



"El cambio climatico"

Tu eres tonto y en tu casa no hay botijo


----------



## Polo_00 (1 Mar 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Cuando habláis de 1000 euros al mes sabéis que son 1600, no? Particularmente pienso que la solución sencilla sería que dichos trabajos el salario estuviese con aportes a la SS reducida.
> Al precio de la gasolina esta complicado el vivir lejos y más sin buena comunicación, pero claro, más caro sale el no currar y pagar hipoteca, luz y demás variables



Como si fuera a repercutir en los salarios, parecéis nuevos diciendo esas estupideces de niño rata pseudoliberal que no ha salido de su casa, con la anterior reforma laboral, se bajaron los impuestos a la contratación, se bajó el precio del despido improcedente de 45 a 33 días, se eliminaron salarios de tramitación, se quitó el contrato fijo garantista en pos de un indefinido que no sabemos para que sirve y decían que todo esto iba a repercutir en los salarios, menuda gran mentira, se lo quedaron los empresarios, no sólo no subieron los salarios, sino que no se creó empleo, se destruyó gracias a la activación de los ERE y los salarios cayeron de forma dramática y encima de manera legal.

Por qué te iban a dar algo a ti? a cuento de que? Está más que demostrado que eso que dices es una mentira, en países como EEUU empresas como Macdonalds con beneficios récord en los últimos 5 años no han subido el salario jamás, y el propio gobierno tuvo que intervenir para que subieran un poco las horas.

No sé a cuento de que algún subnormal cuencoarrocista liberal ridículo se ha pensado que te iban a dar algo por tu cara bonita....y menos en España.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (1 Mar 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo que había que empezar por hacer, por dar ejemplo, era colgar a la niña Greta de una pica, a la entrada de una ciudad.
> 
> Y a la salida, a la gorda culo mantecoso que desmontó las nucleares alemanas porque sí.
> 
> ...



Eso lo hizo la mantecosa por que tuvo que gobernar con los putos verdes que era lo que había elegido el pueblo alemán en las urnas.

La mantecosa era física de carrera.


----------



## grom (1 Mar 2022)

Ya lo dijo el gran lider en una de las primeras "aló presidente" del confinamiento (ilegal):
"Vamos a endeudar a las proximas generaciones"

La inflacion no deja de ser una buena noticia, han destruido el futuro, pero al menos los votantes del psoe lo van a sufrir tambien, hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Choni poligonera (1 Mar 2022)

Se aprovecharan las antiguas infraestructures, tanto de fàbrica cómo de domicilios.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (1 Mar 2022)

Es que es una idea buenísima. En empresas grandes, al menos. Te ahorras un pastón en gasolina y seguro que el gobierno dará ayudas al empresario por fomentar el ecologismo o alguna cosa de esas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Mar 2022)

A mí hace un par de meses me insinuaron que esto del telecurro igual se me acaba. Empecé el año pasado en la empresa (pequeñita y bastante dependiente de colaboradores externos en remoto) y ha sido desde el inicio, aunque ya había trabajado en remoto con esta gente como autónomo desde hace años. Hay que decir que me lo comunicó la típica charito administrativa diciéndome que "venía de arriba", pero que esa misma charito ya ha tenido algún puñalito de "qué bien que PUEDAS estar en teletrabajo mientras el resto volvemos a la oficina".

Les comenté que el sueldo que tengo es majo para vivir en el pueblo, pero que en Madrid es una miseria y que para un soltero no salen las cuentas si no es compartiendo un cuchitril inmundo a tomar por el culo de la oficina (que está en el centro). Que si me quieren tener en Madrid 2 o 3 días al mes me hago cargo yo del transporte y demás, pero que si aspiran a otra cosa ya se pueden ir mirando de subirme un 40% o buscarse a otro. 

Por suerte, tengo al jefecillo técnico de mi parte, y el tipo le ha dicho al jefe de la barraca que no me toquen los cojones, que estoy funcionando bien así y mejor tenerme contento. 

Si se ponen tontos vamos a tener problemas ambas partes: yo me tendría que buscar un curro rural random (porque me deprime vivir estabulado en la ciudad y no me salen las cuentas), y ellos tendrían que encontrar alguien dispuesto a aceptar un sueldo que no es gran cosa, formarlo y rezar para que les salga competente. 

Me sale más a cuenta meterme en un matadero o una granja por 1.200 al mes con casa pagada y desplazamientos breves que estar en Madrid por 1.800, por muy bonico y delomío que sea el curro.


----------



## HaCHa (1 Mar 2022)

Que sí, que la moto es lo puto mejor. Sta superclaro. No hay color.
Hasta que te pasa por encima un camión de ocho ejes. Tonces sólo hay un color: el rojo.


----------



## Choni poligonera (1 Mar 2022)

Sólo jets privados + vuelos mercantiles. 
Trenes rentables economicaenergeticamente, sean comerciales o mercantiles.


----------



## HaCHa (1 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Porque haceis como si todo esto no tuviera nada que ver con las politicas socialistas?



Porque el petróleo se está agotando también para las políticas capitalistas.


----------



## Choni poligonera (1 Mar 2022)

Cómo se traduce en español?


----------



## porcospin (1 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tonces sobran minoyes de chalés, casitas de pueblo, empleados, SUVebordillos y sueños.



El fin del "porqueyolovalguismo", de la gente a la que por clase e e ingresos le pertenecia vivir Vallecas o el sur de madrid pero decidieron dar un salto para cambiar de grupo social, todo financiado por el credito.

Pero esa arrogancia, era una pura ilusión optica y tendran que volver a donde les pertenece.



usuario baneado dijo:


> Como que no veo currelas en patinete por comarcal....



Las empresas/poligonos pueden poner autobuses si hay demanda, muchas empressa quitaron los suyos cuando los empleados mostrar sus ultimos modelos de coche y diferenciarse de los pobretones que usaban transporte publico.

Haber si el petroleo a 2 euros arregla el panorama y da una lección de humildad a muchos vividores cortoplacistas. Los buenos burbujeros volveran a mezclar aceites para dar de beber al coche 


Hay que ser realistas, nadie iba a ir de galicia a valencia en tren convencional.

Es mil veces mas sostenible y estrategico el AVE que mil coches particulares o un par de aviones.

4.000 Kva Versus la 5 ??? Puedes explicarlo porque no veo ni como interpretar esos numeros


----------



## Choni poligonera (1 Mar 2022)

Gracias


----------



## grom (1 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Porque el petróleo se está agotando también para las políticas capitalistas.



Y por eso van en jet privado a las convenciones donde te dicen que no uses coche.

Y por eso el 55% del precio de la gasolina son impuestos. Porque los chiringuitos feministas y climaticos no se pagan solos.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Me he leído el hilo completo, @TomásPlatz ... y creo que los pronósticos de algunos foreros con respecto al precio de los hidrocarburos se van a quedar incluso cortos... yo, en el período que va entre 2 022 y 2 030, vaticino un gasóil a 3 euros el litro, y la gasolina a 4 euros, tranquilamente... y eso sin contar conque La Guerra en Ucrania vaya a más y se convierta en La Tercera Guerra Mundial, entonces ya, apaga y vámonos... como decimos en Asturias "ye lo que hai", no queda otra que aguantarse, y seguir luchando...
> 
> No obstante, hay algo que no pareces querer entender @TomásPlatz : hay que remar sí o sí, *NO HAY ELECCIÓN*. Si la semana que viene todos los remeros nos montáramos un "Mr Nini", esto es, nos quedáramos en casa deborando campurrianas, viendo series todo el día, haciéndonos pajas con mañacos alfotas, y foreando hasta las tantas de la madrugada, *LA SOCIEDAD COLAPSARÍA*.
> 
> ...



Madre mía, mira que a mí no me gustan los vagos refinados, pero no le hundas la autoestima al chaval


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Me he leído el hilo completo, @TomásPlatz ... y creo que los pronósticos de algunos foreros con respecto al precio de los hidrocarburos se van a quedar incluso cortos... yo, en el período que va entre 2 022 y 2 030, vaticino un gasóil a 3 euros el litro, y la gasolina a 4 euros, tranquilamente... y eso sin contar conque La Guerra en Ucrania vaya a más y se convierta en La Tercera Guerra Mundial, entonces ya, apaga y vámonos... como decimos en Asturias "ye lo que hai", no queda otra que aguantarse, y seguir luchando...
> 
> No obstante, hay algo que no pareces querer entender @TomásPlatz : hay que remar sí o sí, *NO HAY ELECCIÓN*. Si la semana que viene todos los remeros nos montáramos un "Mr Nini", esto es, nos quedáramos en casa deborando campurrianas, viendo series todo el día, haciéndonos pajas con mañacos alfotas, y foreando hasta las tantas de la madrugada, *LA SOCIEDAD COLAPSARÍA*.
> 
> ...



Querido Hans, agradezco enormemente tus palabras. 

Me quejo mucho en el foro, es cierto, pero no tienes ni puta idea de mi vida. Tan solo me conoces por las cuatro gilipolleces que digo por aquí o las cuatro reivindicaciones. 

Lo que te puedo decir es que me levanto a las 7 y no paro en todo el puto dia, estoy aprendiendo nuevas habilidades para poder trabajar, ya que hasta la fecha no me contrataban porque era totalmente prescindible de cara al mercado laboral, pues mis estudios los tiene cualquiera, ahora estoy enfocándome en un oficio más concreto y demandado. 

Ósea que sí, estoy haciendo cosas, no soy nini, no vagueo y no me toco los cojones. ¿Que estuve una temporada de nini? Sí, es cierto. Pero vi que ese no era el camino y ahora estoy intentando cambiar.


----------



## auricooro (11 Jun 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Me he leído el hilo completo, @TomásPlatz ... y creo que los pronósticos de algunos foreros con respecto al precio de los hidrocarburos se van a quedar incluso cortos... yo, en el período que va entre 2 022 y 2 030, vaticino un gasóil a 3 euros el litro, y la gasolina a 4 euros, tranquilamente... y eso sin contar conque La Guerra en Ucrania vaya a más y se convierta en La Tercera Guerra Mundial, entonces ya, apaga y vámonos... como decimos en Asturias "ye lo que hai", no queda otra que aguantarse, y seguir luchando...
> 
> No obstante, hay algo que no pareces querer entender @TomásPlatz : hay que remar sí o sí, *NO HAY ELECCIÓN*. Si la semana que viene todos los remeros nos montáramos un "Mr Nini", esto es, nos quedáramos en casa deborando campurrianas, viendo series todo el día, haciéndonos pajas con mañacos alfotas, y foreando hasta las tantas de la madrugada, *LA SOCIEDAD COLAPSARÍA*.
> 
> ...




A ver, te lo voy a explicar muy sencillito, para que hasta tú lo entiendas y sin gritar.

Igual que tu padre no quería mantener vagos, yo no quiero mantener a empoderadas, femicharos, paguiteros, pensionistas, políticos, etc. Se entiende?

Así que seguiré con mis putas y mi gimnasio. He dicho.

Edito: y no pienso cotizar ni un duro. Seguid trayendo inmigrantes, estoy seguro de que estarán encantados de pagaros las pensiones, yo paso.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (11 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> A ver, te lo voy a explicar muy sencillito, para que hasta tú lo entiendas y sin gritar.
> 
> Igual que tu padre no quería mantener vagos, yo no quiero mantener a empoderadas, femicharos, paguiteros, pensionistas, políticos, etc. Se entiende?
> 
> ...



¿¿¿ Y de qué piensas vivir, si se puede saber, de tus padres ???


----------



## la_trotona (11 Jun 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tonces sobran minoyes de chalés, casitas de pueblo, empleados, SUVebordillos y sueños.



A lo mejor sobran para la gente que va y viene todos los días al trabajo. ¿y?


----------



## la_trotona (11 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Claro
> 
> Porque eso de que la Confederación de Empresario y el ayuntamiento pongan unos cuantos buses ni cotiza
> 
> ...



En grandes empresa , ponen autobuses en la Finca (que tiene incluso parada de metro ligero, bueno antes sólo había autobuses) que van a diferente localizaciones con metro.

En los polígonos ya pueden ir pensando en poner autobuses y mejorar su frecuencia, si no va a ir a trabajar allí el tato.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Jun 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> No puedes vivir en una economia industrial con infinitas superespecializaciones y pretender vivir cerca del trabajo...



Muchos trabajos no son tan especializados, y en muchas empresas las especializaciones son parecidas, también puede haber más polígonos industriales en pueblos con vivienda más barata.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Jun 2022)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Hubo un tiempo donde alguien puso las fábricas junto a las casas de los obreros cuando en este país no había medios de transporte casi, ahora que sobran medios de transporte hay que volverlas a poner porque el precio del transporte hasta las fabricas es prohibitivo para los obreros que trabajan en ellas. Tiene mala solución la cosa.



En muchos polígonos no están tan lejos de estaciones de metro o tren, y se pueden aumentar frecuencia de autobuses.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Jun 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo tengo el curro a menos de 15km, tengo que hacer 25km al dia.
> 
> Pregunta.
> 
> ...



El transporte urbano es una pasada, que mala combinación leche.


----------



## KUTRONIO (11 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> No puedes vivir a 100kms del curro y pretender ir y volver todos los días.



Yo en mi nuevo curro tardo 30 minutos en autovia vamos qu eme dejo entre 200 y 250 al mes fijo, como soy comercial deseando estoy en salir a visitar clientes porque entonces me pagan la gasolina

Antes consideraba 45 minutos ahora 30 minutos y por menos de 2500 euros netos mensuales no me interesa el puesto de trabajo


----------



## KUTRONIO (11 Jun 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Sí, pero es que todo se montó y pensó sobre el precepto de que conducir era barato.
> Ahora ya no y habrá que reorganizar muchas cosas.
> 
> En mi curro ya he propuesto que la empresa ponga un par de buses que conecten el centro con los pueblos dormitorio de alrededor. Y lostán studiando.
> Lo que no podemos plantearnos es bajar el SMI o subir todos los sueldos superiores porque la gasofa. Eso no va a colar.



Cuando sepan lo que cuesta alquilar un autobus presiento la respuesta de la empresa


----------



## KUTRONIO (11 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si ganas más de 1400€ netos mes en 14 pagas, coche te lo puedes permitir. Si ganas menos coche no compensa mejor , transporte público, bici...



Siempre y cuando no tengas que pagar la hipoteca de la casa y tu pareja trabaje tambien ¿NO? 

La incorporación de la mujer al mundo del trabajo trajo dos consecuencias, los sueldos bajaron al haber mas demandantes de empleo y lso precios d elas casas subieron, las constructoras tuvieron en cuenta que hay dos sueldos por pareja


----------



## KUTRONIO (11 Jun 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que pronto el cambio climático hará que los cultivos se reduzcan en un 25%.
> Eso no supondrá "la vuelta al paleolítico para la mayor parte de la población" pero supondrá hambrunas, de las de millones de muertos.
> 
> 
> ...



La agricultura lleva multiplicando su capacidad de produción decadas, leche toda la que quieras para beber y hacer lo que quieras, granjas d epollos, cerdos vacas, cabritos etc lo que quieras, fruta que comentar, pesca, con las piscifactorias sin problema 

Pero los comunistas nos mantienen con que hay que ser pobres, o pobre o hijo puta


----------

